

Quantum Processor Hits 99.9 Percent Reliability Target - svedlin
http://www.hpcwire.com/2014/04/25/quantum-processor-hits-reliability-target/

======
svedlin
Paper:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v508/n7497/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v508/n7497/full/nature13171.html)

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.4848](http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.4848)

